# Kangertech Protank 4 Leaks - advice needed



## Boktiet

Hi

I have recently acquired a Protank 4 and I am using the 0.5ohm coil that comes with the tank. I installed the tank priming it and made sure that I screw the coil in correctly into the tank.
I am running the tank on a RX200s and the coil detected as 0.6ohm on the device. I am currently using VW mode on the mod and running at 36-38w. Problem is the device starts spitting and I have noticed today that there is fluid leaking into the bottom air section of the tank. Made a bit of a mess in my laptop bag on the way to work.
Now i have no idea if this is because I am firing at too high of a wattage setting (read that these coils run 35-60w) or if the leak is due to the extra juice in the center of the coil that is no leaking down the airhole.
Could someone possibly steer me in the right direction as I am quite a fan of the tank and don't want to place it on the bench due to an annoying leaking issue?


----------



## Stosta

Boktiet said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently acquired a Protank 4 and I am using the 0.5ohm coil that comes with the tank. I installed the tank priming it and made sure that I screw the coil in correctly into the tank.
> I am running the tank on a RX200s and the coil detected as 0.6ohm on the device. I am currently using VW mode on the mod and running at 36-38w. Problem is the device starts spitting and I have noticed today that there is fluid leaking into the bottom air section of the tank. Made a bit of a mess in my laptop bag on the way to work.
> Now i have no idea if this is because I am firing at too high of a wattage setting (read that these coils run 35-60w) or if the leak is due to the extra juice in the center of the coil that is no leaking down the airhole.
> Could someone possibly steer me in the right direction as I am quite a fan of the tank and don't want to place it on the bench due to an annoying leaking issue?


It definitely won't be because of the wattage you're running at. If you're using a commercial coil it shouldn't be wicking or anything related to the build. I can only think that it may be:

1. Make sure everything is screwed on, sitting flush, and attached correctly. Some tanks can be assembled but small gaps might be left between the base and glass for example. 

2. Perhaps the juice hole managed to come open in your bag? Either causing leaking through there, or out the bottom (as some tanks require the airflow to be closed when fulling?

Sadly not many people have these yet, so you are one of the lucky few!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byakko

Had the same prob with a few Kanger tanks,replaced all of the o-rings and they worked as good as new.Give it a shot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia

I saw a youtube vid explaining how to fix the leaky coil and it worked for a bud as well. Will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## Boktiet

therazia said:


> I saw a youtube vid explaining how to fix the leaky coil and it worked for a bud as well. Will see if I can find it for you.


Thanks a mill. Appreciate it.


----------



## Boktiet

Just an FYI update, problem has been resolved.
Turns out that the Kanger ceramic coils caused all my issues. I have got me some Gceramic coils and they have been awesome to say the least.
Now if only payday can come so i can start building my own coils and start making my own juice...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lmcampbell89

I have the exact same problem. Juice is leaking out of the air holes at the bottom and going everywhere. All you did was change the coil?


----------



## Boktiet

Lmcampbell89 said:


> I have the exact same problem. Juice is leaking out of the air holes at the bottom and going everywhere. All you did was change the coil?


Yes. I have managed to get a Gceramic coil from a friend and that one didn't spit or leak on me. The price is a little steep on those coils so I have started to use the RBA. No leaks and it seems to be less thirsty with great flavour. Think it might be the Kanger coils causing the problem. Hope you get it resolved bud.


----------



## outlaw_cloud

i have the exact same problem i bought the protank4 yesterday and it worked fine until i left it in the car for about 45 minutes when i cam back it had started leaking and not a few drops either like juice was running out of the airflow holes, it has subsided a little this morning but i will monitor, im going to double check the coil and make sure its tight as it was pre installed when i opened the box. is there any other fixes besides changing the coil?


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> i have the exact same problem i bought the protank4 yesterday and it worked fine until i left it in the car for about 45 minutes when i cam back it had started leaking and not a few drops either like juice was running out of the airflow holes, it has subsided a little this morning but i will monitor, im going to double check the coil and make sure its tight as it was pre installed when i opened the box. is there any other fixes besides changing the coil?



Are you screwing the top part closed after closing the fill port?


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Silver said:


> Are you screwing the top part closed after closing the fill port?


im assuming you refering to the fill port where twist it to open the port and then twist it again to close it? if so yes i am closing the fill port the leak is coming from the bottom from the airflow ports...sorry i forgot to mention that


----------



## Silver

outlaw_cloud said:


> im assuming you refering to the fill port where twist it to open the port and then twist it again to close it? if so yes i am closing the fill port the leak is coming from the bottom from the airflow ports...sorry i forgot to mention that



Yes, but when you close the fill port, i see one has to then ALSO screw the top part of the tank closed. Its not very clear and i havent seen this before in my limited tank experience. Not sure of this could help the leaking but maybe it needs to be more sealed and it might help


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Hmmm maybe I'll give it try but last try the top just kept turning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud

ok i have a update it looks like its leaking from the bottom of the base on tank around the outside by the 510 connector, any fixes?


----------



## Greyz

outlaw_cloud said:


> ok i have a update it looks like its leaking from the bottom of the base on tank around the outside by the 510 connector, any fixes?



Can you post a picture Nicholas?


----------



## outlaw_cloud

the leak is coming from around the outside edges 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

outlaw_cloud said:


> the leak is coming from around the outside edges
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The outside edges - That doesn't sound good....


----------



## Greyz

Your tanks faulty bud. Please return to seller. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Leaks from there will easily get into your 510 connection and damage your mod 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## outlaw_cloud

Ya I'll have to go back to sir Vape tomorrow and get it sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chezzig

I am loving this Protank, I'm using it with the OCC Coil and the flavour (VM4 from Vapour Mountain) is just incredible , as good as my trusty Subtanks  I've even ordered another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Atemisk

For all those having leaking issues with protank 4. I have no idea why but the 1.5 oem coil and .5 coil they give you in the package are complete rubbish. They don't even sell the 1.5. I suggest you use the Clapton rba (the bulky rebuildable one) it comes with or go and buy yourself a clapton coil of your choice. It's not your tank, the seals are fine and you are putting it on correctly (lets face it, it's not hard to get right). Thought I'd share for all those thinking they had a dud tank. You just got dud coils with it. Trust me it will save you alot of juice in the long run.


----------



## Atemisk

outlaw_cloud said:


> Ya I'll have to go back to sir Vape tomorrow and get it sorted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may not help you. Get a clapton coil on there either the rba they give you or buy one at your shop. If you don't know what a clapton coil is (i didn't) the shop guy will or should.. protank 4 is awesome they just shouldn't give you only 1 good coil. But i guess 3 makes the deal seem pretty sweet.


----------



## eponicsman

I have had leaking problems. Twisted the top after filling after I closed fill port. I twisted till it wouldn't twist no more. Then it leaked no more. Close fill port. Slide down top. Then twist it till it doesn't twist.

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

eponicsman said:


> I have had leaking problems. Twisted the top after filling after I closed fill port. I twisted till it wouldn't twist no more. Then it leaked no more. Close fill port. Slide down top. Then twist it till it doesn't twist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @eponicsman 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------



## stevie1981

If anyone is still having issues with this tank then try holding the tank upside down after filling then push and screw the cap shut, make sure the airflow is set to open.
You will see air bubbles being pushed up through your juice while you screw it shut. This is what was causing my leaking issues, the trapped air is forcing the juice through the coil wick and it escapes out through the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graeme

Just to add

My Subtank was giving me problems with resistance fluctuations so I decided to use my ProTank4. I didn't like it's RBA so I fitted the Subtank RBA to it. Worked well but it leaked all over the place. Found the solution on the Internet.

Close the airflow before filling using the supid 'side fill' technique. Fill – wipe excess – turn upside down over a tissue – open airflow ... juice will weep out! Why?

No significant leakage after this

Reactions: Like 2


----------

